# Simpson



## jordo (Apr 6, 2010)

So I've been slack with herping threads lately, have still been out and about lots so here are some highlights (simply too many animals to post them all!) from a trip late last year to the a little place in the middle of no where called the Simpson Desert...

Enjoy 

Morethia ruficauda - a stunning little skink that would twitch it's tail while foraging to lure potential predators towards its disposable end so it could make an escape (as did a few skink species in this area).






Cyclorana platycephala, big fatty.





Tympanocryptis tetraporophora.





N. levis





R. endoterus, as usual a pain to photograph...





Young Varanus brevicauda





Moloch





Ctenotus ariadnae, one of many ctenotus species encountered on the trip.





Varanus eremius another small dune dweller I was hoping to see





Egernia inornata, very boring one for me but I liked this photo





Aust tarantula





Pygopus nigriceps





Lucasium stenodactylum getting ready for a big night out





V. gilleni out sunning





Demansia psammophis


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

Spectacular pics Jordo and some real nice finds! Definatly a place I'd like to visit.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2010)

Great pics Jordo, Id love to see things like V. eremius in the wild.
Must get away again soon.
The fat frog and the spider are just to cool for school.


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 6, 2010)

awesome pics cant wait to see more of your trips


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 6, 2010)

Great captures Jordo, nice _Moloch _you found, keep these photo's rollen!!!
Thanks Tim.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fantastic, Jordo! I am jealous of all those finds. That little ruficauda is such a beauty. Were they common? I love all of those monitors and the Moloch, of course.



> (simply too many animals to post them all!)



... nope, not true. I have lots of patience for big threads!

Regards,
David


----------



## bredli84 (Apr 6, 2010)

moloch05 said:


> ... nope, not true. I have lots of patience for big threads!
> 
> Regards,
> David



I second this sentiment! more pics of rare and wonderful herps please 

Good thread Jordo, looks like a great place to visit.


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 6, 2010)

very nice jordo. keep the pics coming mate love ya work
cheers Dayle


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 6, 2010)

how do u get such awesome pix, i cant even get shots like that when i can move my critters around for very unnaturally posed photos!!

love the varanus eremius, and the moloch ofcourse,...


----------



## jordo (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, the Simpson is amazing, one of my regrets is not taking any habitat shots (mostly out of fear that my camera will fill with sand one of these days). Hopefully returning later this year though.

Well I do enjoy seeing all your adventures David so I better return the favour...

FAILED, posted the wrong links from photobucket  I've gotta quickly have dinner and go visit a mate now so I'll put the rest up later tonight or tomorrow, Sorry!


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 6, 2010)

That ruficauda photo is a beauty. 

I don't think I've seen them out there. I did get a new one last trip though. Notoscincus ornatus! Really quite different to the regular ones. Probably an undescribed species.


-H


----------



## bobby2 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lucasium stenodactylum hahaha what a character - beautiful finds and brilliant photography!!


----------



## gecko-mad (Apr 6, 2010)

love the tympanocryptis and v. eremius!


----------



## StephenZozaya (Apr 6, 2010)

Very cool finds, especially the varanids! I am insanely jealous. 

I agree with Moloch, show them all =)

Stephen


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 6, 2010)

Eremius isn't something you see pics of very often, great find.. Really need to get out herping later this year..


----------



## thals (Apr 6, 2010)

Amazing pics! That little fire tailed has to be my absolute fave along with the moloch and the desert pygmy monitor - terrific finds there mate.


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 6, 2010)

That Moloch pic is just FANTASTIC! I would totally vote for it if you put it in the calendar comp!!!


----------



## gus11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Jordo, Looks like a great trip and you did very well getting such a diversity of species. most impressive


----------



## jordo (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay lets try that again.
Lerista labialis, the most commonly encountered reptile we got in the simpson.





Ctenotus leae





Lerista aericeps, also got xanthura but the little tacker was too quick for us





Amphibolorus longirostrus, male with vertebral crest





Tesselated gecko showing off it's incredible camoflage





Strophurus ciliaris





Fat tailed gecko





Beaked gecko





Ctenotus pantherinus





Gehyra purpurascens





Can anyone hazzard an ID on this fella? 





Ctenotus calurus, another tail twitcher, using it's blue tail to confuse predators as it actively foraged





Burtons





C. isolepis female





Male





Diporiphora winneckei





Menetia greyii





That's about it!


----------



## jordo (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments 
Moloch the ruficauda were common in the right spots, henry you probably missed out because we went a bit further south than when you go I think.
Yeah I heard about the ornatus up there, hopefully someone has a look at it.
Chris1 you need a lot of patience


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 7, 2010)

That's 1 hot P. nuchalis I have to find! I'll be out there this coming spring, everything you found plus and Inland Tai and a Speckled Brown, and I'll be happy! Not too much to ask is it? :lol:


----------



## jordo (Apr 7, 2010)

Ruined my guessing game already :lol:
Haha, nah you'll be right! How long are you going out for? My trip was about a month and was very very lucky with a lot of species I saw


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 7, 2010)

Great stuff, Jordo. Thanks for the additional pics. We rarely ever see shots of some of those species such as the Lerista or Ctenotus.

I like the relaxed D. winneckei ... in situ shots like that are always the most interesting to me.

Looks like a great trip! How long were you out there? I would love to participate in a survey like that someday.

Regards,
David


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn that western brown is nice! You have some incredible finds....can't wait to get out there at the end of this year and find all these species plus more!


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 7, 2010)

jordo said:


> Ruined my guessing game already :lol:
> Haha, nah you'll be right! How long are you going out for? My trip was about a month and was very very lucky with a lot of species I saw



Woops , sorry! It was a hard one, almost had to pull out the field guide  Haha, I'll be there as long as it takes! Going on a big herp trip right around the northern half of Aus, no time limit!



Mattsnake said:


> Damn that western brown is nice! You have some incredible finds....can't wait to get out there at the end of this year and find all these species plus more!



Oh Mattsnake, you're heading there too? Who are you going with? Might bump into you!


----------



## StephenZozaya (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for adding the rest. It looks like you had an incredible trip. I am even more jealous =)

Stephen


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 7, 2010)

jordo said:


> Ruined my guessing game already :lol:


 
Acually, I haven't yet! It's no longer _P. nuchalis _but infact_ P. mendeni _isn't it?


----------



## jordo (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah David, the winneckei were great lizards to sit and watch. I was up there for a bit under a month.



DanTheMan said:


> Woops , sorry! It was a hard one, almost had to pull out the field guide  Haha, I'll be there as long as it takes! Going on a big herp trip right around the northern half of Aus, no time limit!


That'd be nice!



DanTheMan said:


> Acually, I haven't yet! It's no longer _P. nuchalis _but infact_ P. mendeni _isn't it?



hmm true that.


----------

